# Gloverall Brings Back the "Monty" Duffle



## Tom Buchanan (Nov 7, 2005)

The "gloverall conundrum" thread got me searching (again) for surplus Monty coats. 

It appears that Gloverall has brought back a version of the coat worn during WWII by Monty and the British military. I cannot find it listed for sale at any US outlets, but it appears to be offered in the UK and all over Japan. It is the 575, and is even offered in the color navy (575-52). I think Harris or someone had forecasted a while ago that this model would be brought back. It is not really listed on Gloverall's site, except for the pdf brochure that you can download.

Hope this doesnt add to the conundrum of which duffle to buy.


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

Tom, how is the Monty different?

Thanks
JB


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

I didn't previously understand the significance of the "Monty" designation (and still am not sure that I do). However, for what it's worth, the John Partridge coat that I purchased from STP closely resembles the Gloverall "Monty" coat (no flap on pockets, no plaid lining). Also, the only discernable label on the coat that I received says "Montgomery."


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Joe Tradly said:


> Tom, how is the Monty different?
> 
> Thanks
> JB


I'm curious about the differences as well.

Brian


----------



## septa (Mar 4, 2006)

Jute and wood toggles, instead of leather and horn, no flaps on pockets, as far as I know, these are the main features of the "Monty".


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

^ I'm no expert, but if I had to guess -- based on the pics of the Gloverall "Monty" and the fact that the coat I recently received is called the "Montgomery" -- I'd say that the original military/monty model is a bit more "rustic". For example, it doesn't include features such as a plaid lining and flaps on pockets. It essentially is a basic wool coat with a pancake hood and patch pockets.

Edit: I missed septa's post and observation -- evidently the Monty also doesn't have the (arguably fancier) horn toggles and leather closures.


----------



## ChicagoTrad (Feb 19, 2007)

It looks a lot like the Polo model I bought a couple of years ago. Exceptionally heavy wool, no lining, no flaps, solid heavy wood and rope connections. Not elegant, but incredibly durable.


----------



## Harris (Jan 30, 2006)

I posted way back in February of '06 about the 575-52. I recently learned that there's limited stock of them; so, if you're interested, buy now.


----------



## tripreed (Dec 8, 2005)

Here is a link to Harris' original post (hope he doesn't mind)
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=46762


----------



## egadfly (Nov 10, 2006)

For what it's worth, replacement toggles can be ordered from Gloverall (here); thus they can be swapped -- i.e., wood for horn and vice-versa.

EGF


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Harris said:


> I posted way back in February of '06 about the 575-52. I recently learned that there's limited stock of them; so, if you're interested, buy now.


Is this the one? I just posted it on the other current thread.

Historically, the RN issue coats had only three fasteners, whereas the coat Monty was often photographed wearing had four fasteners. Occasionally, issue coats had a fourth fastener but this was located down around the knees to keep the skirts closed.

DocD


----------



## Tom Buchanan (Nov 7, 2005)

The major differences to the original Monty coat have been listed well above by others. 

The original military models were made extremely large, and of extremely heavy wool. I think DD pointed out that extra long sleeves replaced the need for gloves. I dont know if these new Montys are as thick. I sort of doubt it.

Edit - Something I just noticed from DD's linked pictures above. About half way down the Trad House pictures, notice the picture of the leg straps. I suppose this kept the coat from flying up in your face while on deck of a windy ship. I never noticed this detail before.


----------



## Tom Buchanan (Nov 7, 2005)

Harris said:


> I posted way back in February of '06 about the 575-52. I recently learned that there's limited stock of them; so, if you're interested, buy now.


Harris, were you holding out on us? Just kidding, your premonition came true.


----------



## Nicesuit (Apr 5, 2007)

Speaking of the Monty duffle, why do the Japenese sites have the 555 and does anyone know a site that will ship to the US? Those 555's are growing on me.


----------



## tintin (Nov 19, 2004)

I tried to order from the Japanese web site last year and it was impossible. God knows what the shipping would have been. Sometime last January Macys had a rope and toggle navy coat unlined but with flaps and a subtle check on sale for $100. And no shipping fee.

I was in Bergdorf Goodman a couple weeks ago and there was a nice Polo Duffel in Navy with rope and wood. $1,200. I wonder if Ralph Lauren ever thought of a shopping bag like Filenes...instead of, "I just saved a bundle by shopping at Filenes" Ralphs bag would say, "I just got stupped by Ralph"


----------



## browning806 (Sep 4, 2007)

This thread makes me want to move somewhere where it is cold.

I could probably wear a coat like this three days a year.


----------



## Naval Gent (May 12, 2007)

browning806 said:


> This thread makes me want to move somewhere where it is cold.


This thread makes me want to wear a beret with two cap badges.










(not really)

Scott


----------



## tintin (Nov 19, 2004)

We called them flashes in the army. Firemen wear badges.


----------



## Nicesuit (Apr 5, 2007)

tintin said:


> I tried to order from the Japanese web site last year and it was impossible. God knows what the shipping would have been. Sometime last January Macys had a rope and toggle navy coat unlined but with flaps and a subtle check on sale for $100. And no shipping fee.
> 
> I was in Bergdorf Goodman a couple weeks ago and there was a nice Polo Duffel in Navy with rope and wood. $1,200. I wonder if Ralph Lauren ever thought of a shopping bag like Filenes...instead of, "I just saved a bundle by shopping at Filenes" Ralphs bag would say, "I just got stupped by Ralph"


Yeah that's what I figured. I shot a couple of them an email to see if it would be possible, so we'll see if they respond. I also saw a lot of the 1550's as well. How the heck do they wind up with so much "stuff" and the US gets squat, as far as the online shops go anyway? I like either one of those but I can't find an English speaking website with any of them.


----------



## tripreed (Dec 8, 2005)

Nicesuit said:


> Yeah that's what I figured. I shot a couple of them an email to see if it would be possible, so we'll see if they respond. I also saw a lot of the 1550's as well. How the heck do they wind up with so much "stuff" and the US gets squat, as far as the online shops go anyway? I like either one of those but I can't find an English speaking website with any of them.


You could always try going through a proxy, i.e.- someone who lives in Japan who will buy it and ship it to you. You could probably find one through Style Forum or Superfuture.


----------



## Naval Gent (May 12, 2007)

tintin said:


> We called them flashes in the army. Firemen wear badges.


Are you a veteran of the British Army? Monty was, and I think "Cap Badges" is the proper usage for that service. To wit:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cap_badge

Hoo-uh?

Thank you for the information regarding firemen.

Scott


----------



## tintin (Nov 19, 2004)

Well, you have me there. I was in the US Army and also spent time with the Brits (22nd SAS) and the Canadians (Princess Patricias Light Infantry and the Airborne School outta Edmonton). Flash is probably a US term. I also was a cop and we wore shields as opposed to firemen wearing badges. Probably where that came from. Figures the Brits would differ with the US on how a badge is defined. I just hate to be corrected by a rust picker. Go Navy.


----------



## Naval Gent (May 12, 2007)

Well, military life is more and more joint these days. Next thing you know we'll all be in one club, like the Canadians.

Scott


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

Naval Gent said:


> This thread makes me want to wear a beret with two cap badges.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK then. from now on we'll simply refer to you as Field Marshal - :icon_smile_big:


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

www.thechap.net/duffle.html


----------



## Tom Buchanan (Nov 7, 2005)

Here is a size 1 (probably correlates to a medium, since these were generously cut) authentic issued Monty coat. Not cheap, but very cool.


----------



## ChicagoTrad (Feb 19, 2007)

Tom Buchanan said:


> Here is a size 1 (probably correlates to a medium, since these were generously cut) authentic issued Monty coat. Not cheap, but very cool.


Very nice coat. As far as I can tell, the Polo version I bought is identical to that - to the point of being creepy. I'm sure Ralph had one of his minions out copying the design from one of those  It even weighs about the same 7 lbs as it is massively heavy and seemingly indestructible. The only thing I have that is wool and heavier is a coat from Burberry that seems to be a Navy Watch Coat of sorts that is also massive.

Of course, all of those things are probably why it ended up at a Marshalls for 75.00... it didn't have a cute plaid lining.. not a soft enough nap.. lol

The only difference I can see is that is is Navy instead of Tan.


----------



## BigDawgBarkin (Mar 2, 2007)

tintin said:


> We called them flashes in the army. Firemen wear badges.


I thought flashes were the insignia patches for whatever unit you were attached to. The ones on Monty's beret look like badges to me (i.e. Combat Infantryman's badge). I wasn't in the Army but I have relatives that are.

BDB


----------



## tintin (Nov 19, 2004)

The Flash is the cloth patch worn on the beret behind the unit crest for enlisted or the rank for officer. Each unit flash is different but unit patches worn on the left (for current unit) or right (unit served in combat) shoulder are not flashes.


----------



## hbs midwest (Sep 19, 2007)

tintin said:


> The Flash is the cloth patch worn on the beret behind the unit crest for enlisted or the rank for officer. Each unit flash is different but *unit patches worn on the left (for current unit) or right (unit served in combat) shoulder are not flashes*.


Absolutely correct, tintin; absolutely correct. 

hbs


----------



## BigDawgBarkin (Mar 2, 2007)

tintin said:


> The Flash is the cloth patch worn on the beret behind the unit crest for enlisted or the rank for officer. Each unit flash is different but unit patches worn on the left (for current unit) or right (unit served in combat) shoulder are not flashes.


Thanks for clearing that up for me!

BDB


----------

